# HALLOWEEN AWESOME CAKEs, Candy, Cookies, FOOD



## neka4ok

*Zombie Cake Dead Farmer*














































[HR][/HR]


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Whhhhoooooaaaa!!!! Amazing! Who could ever cut into these? *


----------



## neka4ok




----------



## neka4ok




----------



## neka4ok




----------



## neka4ok




----------



## neka4ok

*Zombie Cakes*


----------



## neka4ok




----------



## neka4ok




----------



## neka4ok




----------



## kittyvibe

amazing! My favorite is the Dave in the grave, seconded by the 8th birthday zombie girl and then the zombie tree man. Some of it was just true gruesome for me but all were just astounding as well.  You have real talent! Wish you were local to me so I could commission a cake, hehe.


----------



## 13ghosts

I just love all of these cakes! Definitely subscribing to this thread, hopefully I'll have enough time next halloween to make a cake!!


----------



## neka4ok




----------



## neka4ok




----------



## Boo Baby

Wow, fantastic cakes!! Some of those were so realistic and gruesome I had to remind myself that they were actual cakes when looking at them!!


----------



## neka4ok




----------



## neka4ok

а


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Neka4ok are these all cakes you've made? If so, love to have some of your baking or icing construction tips, like what kind of icing do you use for them? Clearly some are made with detailed molds. Where do you find your molds and how do you prepare them? Did you use an airbrush type device on some of them or is it done with a paint brush? Any baking secrets you'd care to share? I love cool looking theme cakes. Thanks for the pics.

Oh, one more question, the ghost pan egg and the spaghetti boo, those are the real food items and not a cake, right?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If anyone is looking for the cupcake mold used in the top photo of Post #8, found some in HomeGoods this week along with some other fun halloween-type molds.


----------



## neka4ok

Ghost of Spookie, hi. All of these cakes are not of my doing
This is done by professionals or amateurs. I only collect for personal cake gallery so I decided to share with you (anyone interested about this topic)
the ghost pan egg and the spaghetti boo - not a cake )))


----------



## neka4ok

View attachment 105733


----------



## neka4ok




----------



## neka4ok

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/xo4y-amerikanky/view/449524/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/xo4y-amerikanky/view/449525/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/xo4y-amerikanky/view/449526/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/xo4y-amerikanky/view/449527/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/xo4y-amerikanky/view/449528/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/xo4y-amerikanky/view/449529/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/xo4y-amerikanky/view/449513/


----------



## neka4ok




----------



## neka4ok




----------



## neka4ok




----------



## neka4ok




----------



## neka4ok




----------



## halloween71

Very cool!!!


----------



## neka4ok




----------



## jakiedoodle

wow! AMAZING looking "treats" in this thread.....Not quite sure I'd be able to eat any of it, but it sure looks spectacular! LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

those are quite the deserts. someone does fantastic work


----------



## Minshe

wow those are amazing!--can't imagine putting that kind of time into something and then have people eat it though--it would break my heart to see all that wonderful art destroyed.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

These are Freaking Awesome!!


----------



## emergencyfan

That dead farmer cake has got to be one of the most awesome food things I've ever seen!


----------



## darkmaster

Those look scarilicious!


----------



## emergencyfan

I cater our theatre's Halloween party every year and these are a few of my more successful dishes. While I have often used other people's recipes or been inspired by their creations, these photos are all items I personally created (tho you may have seen them uncredited around the internet). Most people at least link back and give me credit but some don't. If anyone would like more info on any of them, just ask, I'm happy to share what I've learned over the years. [email protected]


----------



## emergencyfan

Part 2

I cater our theatre's Halloween party every year and these are a few of my more successful dishes. While I have often used other people's recipes or been inspired by their creations, these photos are all items I personally created (tho you may have seen them uncredited around the internet). Most people at least link back and give me credit but some don't. If anyone would like more info on any of them, just ask, I'm happy to share what I've learned over the years. [email protected]










































































I am always looking for new ideas, so if you have an idea and you're not sure how to implement it, email me, maybe we can figure it out together!


----------



## emergencyfan

Not my creations, but AWESOME








http://www.livinglocurto.com/2011/10/halloween-recipe-brains/








http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes/eyes-and-ears-pasta-for-halloween








http://www.doitmyself.org/2006/08/melting-head-cake.html








http://www.slashanddine.com/?p=1396








http://inventorspot.com/articles/body_bread_13546


----------



## darkmaster

What is in the kitty litter cake? It looks so real and gross!


----------



## emergencyfan

darkmaster said:


> What is in the kitty litter cake? It looks so real and gross!


This is the recipe I usually use: http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes/kitty-litter-cake-for-halloween

Frankly, I think it's all in the presentation. It's really the top layer that makes it or breaks it. You could just make a cake (with or without frosting) and use the crushed cookies on top if you wanted to simplify it. I use very little of the pudding when I follow the recipe above, it keeps it light and small crumbles, the more pudding you use the more solid and lumpy it will be. I heat my tootsie rolls in the microwave for just a few seconds to soften them up and pull the ends to give them a nice "poop" look. I have to say, honestly, the majority of it ends up in the trash. You might get one or two brave souls to try it but most people will not touch it despite their admiration.


----------



## darkmaster

emergencyfan said:


> This is the recipe I usually use: http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes/kitty-litter-cake-for-halloween
> 
> Frankly, I think it's all in the presentation. It's really the top layer that makes it or breaks it. You could just make a cake (with or without frosting) and use the crushed cookies on top if you wanted to simplify it. I use very little of the pudding when I follow the recipe above, it keeps it light and small crumbles, the more pudding you use the more solid and lumpy it will be. I heat my tootsie rolls in the microwave for just a few seconds to soften them up and pull the ends to give them a nice "poop" look. I have to say, honestly, the majority of it ends up in the trash. You might get one or two brave souls to try it but most people will not touch it despite their admiration.
> 
> View attachment 114708


That is so cool! We'll have to try this one out. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

these are amazingggggg!


----------



## hallorenescene

emergency, those are awesome. i hope you belong to giggles food social club and post them there


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I'd love to know how to make the pumpkin cake in the one with the pumpkin puking the candy....


----------



## emergencyfan

Never heard of it, can you send me a link?



hallorenescene said:


> emergency, those are awesome. i hope you belong to giggles food social club and post them there


----------



## emergencyfan

Some of the fondant work on these is just incredible!


----------



## hallorenescene

emergencyfan said:


> Never heard of it, can you send me a link?


http://www.halloweenforum.com/groups/spooky-treats-eats.html

here you go


----------



## moonwitchkitty

These cakes are creative dont think i have a favorite they are all good


----------



## emergencyfan

He's Dead Jim Cookies. Works for our sci-fi theme (would also work for zombies) and repurposes a Christmas cookie cutter. Triple score!


----------



## hallorenescene

those cookies are a very cute idea


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Love the cookies, the curse of the red shirt


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Something fast, simple, and delicious that i've always made are what I call cauldron cakes! You take the hostess cupcakes, and just push a good bit of cotton candy down into the tops of them but leave it to where its flowing out. Viola! a brewing chocolatey cauldron of goodness!! =)


----------



## hallorenescene

yummy, sounds delicious and cool looking


----------



## moonwitchkitty

who makes the body bread??


----------



## Danielj2705

These are all awesome!!
Here are two things I found on Pinterest














And Buddy Valastro from Cake Boss made these two


----------



## Bloodstained

Those cakes are seriously epic! Oh my god, I almost want to eat them all!!


----------



## hallorenescene

i want to have a party, and i want those served. awesome


----------



## dippedstix

Halloween_Queen said:


> Something fast, simple, and delicious that i've always made are what I call cauldron cakes! You take the hostess cupcakes, and just push a good bit of cotton candy down into the tops of them but leave it to where its flowing out. Viola! a brewing chocolatey cauldron of goodness!! =)
> 
> View attachment 121279


This is a really cute idea. Do you have any pictures of your cauldron cakes? I would love to see them!


----------



## Halloweenie1

Halloween_Queen said:


> View attachment 121279


 HALLOWEEN QUEEN: Cute idea!


----------



## hallorenescene

halloweenie, some more super cute ideas


----------



## Halloweenie1

A few more ideas....


----------



## Halloweenie1

hallorenescene said:


> halloweenie, some more super cute ideas


Thanks!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh, those are great. i see you have a werewolf cake, i saw somewhere they did a werewolf cupcake. it was just as cute. those devil cupcakes are my fave. they are really cute


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Love love love this thread! I am so inspired!


----------



## chupacabra

So many ideas


----------



## HalloweenBride

This was my wedding cake!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

HalloweenBride said:


> View attachment 124733
> 
> 
> This was my wedding cake!


that is so beautiful !!


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween bride, i agree, that is beatiful. i love the purple and blaclk colors you chose. and i love lace. and your cake has such a lacy look to it. where ever did you find the cake topper? i want to see pics of your dress and his tux. for that matter, what was your whole wedding like.


----------



## Creep Master

WOW I love all the pics its making me hungry. Very creative . CM


----------



## Hollie H

How is this for a cake?


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110

Hollie H said:


> How is this for a cake?


WOW!! that is one friggin awesome cake hollie h...spooktacular find!!!


----------



## Danielj2705

That looks awesome Hollie


----------



## hallorenescene

cool cake, but somehow i couldn't eat it.


----------



## 13ghosts

I made this walking dead cake for my brother for his birthday. He loved it!


----------



## hallorenescene

13 ghosts, that turned out very nice. yep, right out of the show


----------



## 13ghosts

hallorenescene said:


> 13 ghosts, that turned out very nice. yep, right out of the show


Thanks! I should have taken pictures of the cake once we cut it. It was red velvet and white zebra stripes. It looked SO creepy when we cut it!


----------



## boobear

Oh wow! I just discovered this thread and am so amazed by some people's talent.
These are all really great. Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## Bethany

This stuff is SICK!! I LOVE IT!! Just found this thread via Pinterest!! 
had a guest bring the kitty litter cake one year then Dirty Toilet water the next. Husband banned her from bringing a spooky dish for 2 years I think. Then she brought Chunky Bloody Booger dip!! 

Here is a pic of the 20th Anniversary cake I did for our Anniversary/Halloween Party. Oh how I wish I had gotten married on Halloween!!







This is one of my 24 cupcake pull-a-parts. Have a few more pics I may post later.


----------



## hallorenescene

bethany, those are super cakes. you should join the creapy desert social club


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> bethany, those are super cakes. you should join the creapy desert social club


Sent a request to join one don't know if that was the one or not. 
Wait until you see my "Ghoulash" LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

yes bethany, i would love to see your ghoulash


----------



## Bethany

My Colossal Choc. Chip Cookie for Halloween Party







my Ghoulash







Graveyard Dip (7 layer dip with cut out tortilla chips)







24 cupcake spiderweb







24 cupcake 3 eyed monster







Double layer cake (customer wanted after she saw the cookie above)


----------



## hallorenescene

bethany, those are all fabulous. yummy! my fave was the grave yard dip.


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> bethany, those are all fabulous. yummy! my fave was the grave yard dip.


Thanks! Have done so many more icky dishes in the past but lost the pics in computer crash.


----------



## katshead42

I just found this thread. I'm really enjoying looking at everyone's cakes and foodstuffs. Thanks for sharing


----------



## moonwitchkitty

http://pinterest.com/moonwitchkitty/twisted-cakes/
Honey can i have this for our cake topper?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

One of these would do too


----------



## hallorenescene

moonwitch, those are cute


----------



## moonwitchkitty

supposed to be getting married next Halloween


----------



## hallorenescene

congratulations moonwitch on the pending marriage. I saw a wedding topper where they took the bride and groom and put a tiny knife in the brides hand, and cut off the grooms head and had it laying on the cake. I thought it looked pretty cool.


----------



## Bethany

Congratulations Moonwitchkitty!! 
Officially Jealous here!! 
We'll have to start a thread to share ideas for your wedding planning.


----------



## Bethany

Gift from friends for our 20th, but note the silver squares!
Another friend made us chocolates! She is an artist and made the mold, poured the chocolates & wrapped them.
There is the spider & web, then in opposite corners there is a B (for Bethany) & a J (for Jim) and a 20 on the top corner. 
Would be cool if you could do something like that for your wedding.


----------



## halloweenqueen31

those are awesome!!!! they make my cookies look amateurish,


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, that is awesome


----------



## Bethany

Thanks.. 
When I get my cake decorating business off the ground (when we get a house), I'm hoping to pull in my artist friend & send some business her way for personalized chocolates or the molds.


----------



## SaraB!

These are all so cool! I think my fave so far are the little devil cupcakes with the horns and tails.

I've found that at my parties a full size cake never really goes all that well (people don't want to be the first to cut into it and I forget.) The year I did this ghosty cake I heard later that my guests mostly thought it was a centerpiece and didn't realize it was food (allegedly)









Last year I did some creepy eyes cupcakes (this pic isn't mine, it and the idea came from this site here) except I did a mini version- mini muffin tins and mini M&Ms- we still made too many and had tons left over but I absolutely loved the way they came out.









On the subject of cake, can someone be brutally honest with me about how onerous cake pops are, and how far ahead (realistically) you can make them? I love the idea (I've been following Bakerella forever but I'm convinced she's just a thousand percent better than me at everything) but I'm not sure how realistic it is for a party where I can't take off work the day before and we have between 75 and 90 people showing up.


----------



## Bethany

These are all so cool! I think my fave so far are the little devil cupcakes with the horns and tails.

I've found that at my parties a full size cake never really goes all that well (people don't want to be the first to cut into it and I forget.) The year I did this ghosty cake I heard later that my guests mostly thought it was a centerpiece and didn't realize it was food (allegedly)

Last year I did some creepy eyes cupcakes (this pic isn't mine, it and the idea came from this site here) except I did a mini version- mini muffin tins and mini M&Ms- we still made too many and had tons left over but I absolutely loved the way they came out.

On the subject of cake, can someone be brutally honest with me about how onerous cake pops are, and how far ahead (realistically) you can make them? I love the idea (I've been following Bakerella forever but I'm convinced she's just a thousand percent better than me at everything) but I'm not sure how realistic it is for a party where I can't take off work the day before and we have between 75 and 90 people showing up.[/QUOTE]

Love the cake & cupcakes! Another option for the eyes are those candy sunflower seeds... hmm got me thinking.
as for the cake pops, you can do up the cake pops (the ones where you form crumbled baked cake and icing into shapes) and pop them in the freezer in that stage for a while I would think. And I also think you could finish them up and keep them frozen for a week or 2. Perhaps thaw in frig. then take out b4 party to come to room temp to hopefully avoid "sweating".


----------



## hallorenescene

I've never had much trouble with people cutting into full size cakes. when I retire I want to be the baking grandma to my grandkids and their friends. I love baking. i'm always grabbing up cookie cutters, cake molds, cook books. Bethany, good luck on your cake decorating business. I bet it will be fun. one year I had a Halloween party for my daughter, I didn't have time to make the skeleton cake, so I took the recipe to a professional. she said she could do it. i'm not a professional, but I had made it many times. there was even a pattern showing how to cut the skeleton out and frost it. when I picked the cake up it looked great. when we cut into the cake, there was just a very fine sliver of cake. all the rest of the cake was tons of frosting. it was the most gross cake I ever had. the kids didn't want to eat tons of frosting. it was that frosting that's good if you just have a little of it. it was a big disappointment to all.


----------



## Bethany

I have a few of my cakes posted here & on my Pinterest page. 

BTW does anyone know how I can change my "site name"?


----------



## Old Man Bakke

I was always fond of this cake...


----------



## Bethany

Old Man Bakke said:


> I was always fond of this cake...


LOL Old Man you've got issues with babies.


----------



## hallorenescene

bakke, that cake is so realistic looking, I was almost afraid to watch you cut into it. lol. whoever designed that did amazing work.
Bethany, are you wanting to change your Bethany name, or the werewolf word?


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> bakke, that cake is so realistic looking, I was almost afraid to watch you cut into it. lol. whoever designed that did amazing work.
> Bethany, are you wanting to change your Bethany name, or the werewolf word?


Bethany. So my entire name isn't there. Guess I didn't know I'd get so interested in the Forum.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, click on forum actions at the top of this page, you will be able to figure it out from there. the werewolf is there because you are new. every time you get so many posts, that changes. when you get 500 posts, you can decide what you want there. I had a forum friend who knew how much I like clowns and such, and kept calling me jester girl, so that was what I chose.


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, click on forum actions at the top of this page, you will be able to figure it out from there. the werewolf is there because you are new. every time you get so many posts, that changes. when you get 500 posts, you can decide what you want there. I had a forum friend who knew how much I like clowns and such, and kept calling me jester girl, so that was what I chose.


I figured about the werewolf. Unfortunately, I think I am stuck with my full name being on here unless I delete myself and start over. It will allow me to change everything but that. 
I think I have plenty of time to figure out what will go under my name. Maybe it will be chosen for me like yours.


----------



## hallorenescene

terra is one of the moderators here, touch base with her on how to change your name. I don't think it should be a problem. here's a link to her profile. she's fabulous about helping.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/terra.html


----------



## Old Man Bakke

hallorenescene said:


> bakke, that cake is so realistic looking, I was almost afraid to watch you cut into it. lol. whoever designed that did amazing work.
> Bethany, are you wanting to change your Bethany name, or the werewolf word?



Ohh...that is not me...just a video I saw on Tosh.O...but yes VERY cool indeed. If only the cake was a dark red....Mmm baby brains!


----------



## hallorenescene

bakke, you made me laugh, in a ghoulish way. lol.


----------



## Tannasgach

moonwitchkitty said:


> supposed to be getting married next Halloween


Congratulations!!! Keep us posted on the progress with lots of pictures, we all love Halloween weddings (and pictures), ya know!


----------



## Bethany

Tannasgach said:


> Congratulations!!! Keep us posted on the progress with lots of pictures, we all love Halloween weddings (and pictures), ya know!


And lets not forget the ideas we can share for your centerpieces, cake & decorations!! All from DT!!


----------



## killerhaunts

Ah! Holy Sh#t Pennywise cake! Noooo!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein

Those are so awesome!!! All of them are so impressive!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

I just got at a garage sale one of those multi layered cake pans. I think it will be fun to make something halloweeny


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

These are all awesome! So much creativity, and there's even a few I think I could make  

I love seeing things from halloween weddings, my husband and I didn't have your traditional "big" wedding but plan to renew our vowels and have a ceremony and reception which of course will be fall/halloween themed  I would love to see more pics!


----------



## Bethany

Zombie Edible Image on cake
Pull-a-Parts were BIG in Ohio for the Holiday!! Great to take to school parties.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh Bethany, those are wonderful.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

I made these last year for my friend's Halloween party.


----------



## Bethany

Thanks Hallorenescene. I have more. LOL
Also have Non Halloween ones. Now that I think about it I may have to do my "Windowbox Flowers" as eyeball plants or carnivorous plants!!! 
Def. gonna do one for a particular party I am invited to!!
Cryptic, nice job. What are your knives made out of?


----------



## monstermash8

That is too creepy! Love it!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I'm not so much into scary halloween stuff more cutesy with some scary thrown in here and there, but those cakes are awesome!!


----------



## digbugsgirl

Awesome Bethany and Cryptic! I love baking. Now that we finally have our store open I'll be able to make Halloween-themed goodies! Can't wait!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

HalloweenBride said:


> View attachment 124733
> 
> 
> This was my wedding cake!


this i love great colors and looks fantastic


----------



## katshead42

Bethany said:


> Thanks Hallorenescene. I have more. LOL
> Also have Non Halloween ones. Now that I think about it I may have to do my "Windowbox Flowers" as eyeball plants or carnivorous plants!!!
> Def. gonna do one for a particular party I am invited to!!
> Cryptic, nice job. What are your knives made out of?


You're bringing those to Katoween? I can't wait to see them  I kid, I kid but seriously you're invited.  heehee


----------



## Bethany

katshead42 said:


> You're bringing those to Katoween? I can't wait to see them  I kid, I kid but seriously you're invited.  heehee


Why thank you!! I'll check to see the travel time involved. My hubby is off Friday - Sunday  15 hours. Hmmmm doable in a weekend, but don't think I'd get hubby to go for it.


----------



## neka4ok




----------



## neka4ok




----------



## katshead42

Bethany said:


> Why thank you!! I'll check to see the travel time involved. My hubby is off Friday - Sunday  15 hours. Hmmmm doable in a weekend, but don't think I'd get hubby to go for it.


Too bad it's a fun time!


----------



## katshead42

Bethany said:


> Why thank you!! I'll check to see the travel time involved. My hubby is off Friday - Sunday  15 hours. Hmmmm doable in a weekend, but don't think I'd get hubby to go for it.


Too bad it's a fun time!


----------



## BillyBones

What can I say, jaw dropping $#@!?&( awesome!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

These will be at our Halloween party this year


----------



## Bethany

Like the idea of the skull cups, but would be so afraid people would throw them away.


----------



## neka4ok




----------



## neka4ok




----------



## neka4ok




----------



## neka4ok




----------



## neka4ok




----------



## jeepercreeper

We found a skinless Hellraiser face on Toxic Sweet Shop's Facebook page that looked awesome. My wife and I tried to make something similar. This is one of those huge rice krispie treat squares that we balled up and molded into a face shape. We coated it in melted white chocolate and had a hard time finding anything that looked like blood, so we used strawberry glaze for the bloody part and darkened some of the spots with red food coloring. Now that I've read some of the posts on hear for good fake edible blood, I will have to try that next time.


----------



## pupu




----------



## neka4ok




----------



## HalloweeenSis

WOW!!!! Amazing!


----------

